# Jenny or Great Pyr?



## foreverblu (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm still in search of a guardian to watch over my Nigerians. I have done research on both the Great Pyr and Jennys, but was wanting some feedback from all of you on what you have and the pros and cons of them. I have been corresponding with a few Great Pyr rescues and also have the opportunity to get a Jenny. I just want to be able to make the best decision possible...my babies mean the world to me. I appreciate all of your help!


----------



## elevan (Sep 17, 2011)

I have seen plenty of posts and even personally a donkey being aggressive with their charges.

Of course you could have the same happen with an improperly trained Pyr.

You should look at the Pros and Cons of each type of guardian and weigh them with your individual plans to decide which will work the best for you.  Once you decide on a type then the hunt is on for the individual...they are not all created equal.


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 23, 2011)

ill be watching this to see what the votes are. i wish i could find a jenny around here, only jacks and i have come to learn they dont do the job.


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 23, 2011)

I would go with a Donkey, don't get me wrong I LOVE dogs and have some Guard dogs but Dogs require training and extra treatment.  While a Donkey you can just feed it hay with the rest of the herd.  My dogs are used to guard the property but in a pinch they can be herd guardians as they are use to the animals and extremely well trained, I work with them everyday just to keep them up on their duties.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 23, 2011)

foreverblu said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! I'm still in search of a guardian to watch over my Nigerians. I have done research on both the Great Pyr and Jennys, but was wanting some feedback from all of you on what you have and the pros and cons of them. I have been corresponding with a few Great Pyr rescues and also have the opportunity to get a Jenny. I just want to be able to make the best decision possible...my babies mean the world to me. I appreciate all of your help!


i would get a big old fuzzy llama


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 23, 2011)

manybirds said:
			
		

> foreverblu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


foreverblu- i dont mean to hijack here, im just wondering if it matters the sex of the llama like it does with the donkeys?


----------



## foreverblu (Sep 24, 2011)

Around these parts after the drought they are giving jenny's and foals away free.  Some people in the area have so many they want you to come pick them up.  My fear has been will they hurt the young goats?  I would consider a Llama or Alpaca I just would have to do a lot of research because I know little about them.

Keep the suggestions coming my herd family


----------



## manybirds (Sep 24, 2011)

dwbonfire said:
			
		

> manybirds said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havn't had a llama before but I here geldings r best because they're not as moody as females


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 25, 2011)

LLama geldings make the best guardians.  Intact males have killed female sheep before.

I would much rather have a LGD than a donkey.  I know people who've lost dogs, goat kids, and chickens to donkeys.  Yes, you might to an untrained / unsupervised dog...but you will never 'train' a donkey not to kill something.  A dog, you can train / wait for it to mature.


----------



## currycomb (Sep 25, 2011)

well, we have both. a jenny donkey that runs the pasture surrounding the goat pasture with a couple of ponies. we still lost goats to predator. 
we got a neutered male great pyreneese, 2yr old, had been with goats, but dug out of the guys fences and knocked his kids down by jumping on them. my goats were petrified of him, even though he just lay down in their lot and watched them, so just let him run loose around the farm.still lost 1 goat to a predator, however i think he was barking at the predator at 4 am when hubby went to work, but he did not investigate.
we then built a more secure pen near the house with a radio playing, and keep the goats there at night with free choice hay (round bale). have not lost a goat since implementing this.
oh and we got another pyreneese, a spayed female. have to keep her in a pen or on a chain, she wanders off and doesn't come home, so just move her around, guess her barking can't hurt anything. i still cannot bring myself to put a dog in the goat pasture. my male is 2 yrs old, but still full of energy, chasing chickens just to watch them fly.
sometimes you must made adjustments, not expect any animal to protect another.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a mini donkey jenny,  I don't trust her with the goats.  She is a great companion for the horse and she does keep all other creatures out of the pasture.   I have the goats in a separate pen that is surrounded on 3 sides by the horse/donkey pen and I think it helps having the donkey to keep boarder patrol.  But the donkey gets really pushy and likes to chase things smaller than her.  For that reason I will never put her in the same pen as the goats.  She is a great guardian but only with a fence in between her and the goats and chickens.   We did have the donkey first and so I don't know that she ever realized the goats are not her enemies.  Maybe it is different if they are all raised together from a young age.


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Sep 30, 2011)

Well geldings are better we have mini mare with my alpines and she kicks the crap out of my babies  but i also have pyrs..lots of them i love love love my pyrs good for you for checking with rescues what a lot of People see is a cute fluffy puppy and then the grooming and the dogs desire to explore. they are the most loyal dog all they want to do is work and are greatful to have you say "good dog" thats all they want in the world so go for you to try and provide for one


----------

